
Show HN: Bodybuilder – an elasticsearch query body builder for JavaScript - danpaz
https://github.com/danpaz/bodybuilder
======
danpaz
And this blog post explains a bit about why the project exists:
[http://engineering.fluencia.com/blog/2015/12/11/building-
ela...](http://engineering.fluencia.com/blog/2015/12/11/building-
elasticsearch-queries-and-the-case-for-abstraction)

~~~
krisdol
Thanks for this! This post flew under my radar, but I've been essentially
writing my own es query constructor because of the sorry state of elastic.js.
I'll definitely keep an eye on your project.

